# Which self tanner makes you the darkest?



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 17, 2009)

I have tried a couple of self tanners, right now I´m using the one by Mystic Tan and I like that it gives me a nice color and it´s buildable. But for special occasions I´d like one that makes me even darker
I´m an NC 30, for reference

Any recs?


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 17, 2009)

As a NC15 if not lighter I find that St Tropez is the best! I hope that helps somehow...I wish I was NC30!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 17, 2009)

I use TanWise and it is pretty dark. I usually don't like mine too dark but I find if I use it too many times in a row I'm reeally dark. Also theres a tinted banana boat one in deep/dark. That turns super dark too. I have heard Xen Tan is really dark but havent tried it.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I use TanWise and it is pretty dark. I usually don't like mine too dark but I find if I use it too many times in a row I'm reeally dark. Also theres a tinted banana boat one in deep/dark. That turns super dark too. I have heard Xen Tan is really dark but havent tried it._

 
I have never heard of TanWise or Xen Tan...are they only available online? I don´t think Sephora carries them (which doesn´t matter anyway cause we don´t have a Sephora here anyway lol)


----------



## Claire84 (Jan 18, 2009)

You can buy Xen-Tan at hqhair.com and I think it ships throughout Europe (HQ is UK-based).  Here's a link to it...

Xen-Tan : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Xen-Tan


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Claire84* 

 
_You can buy Xen-Tan at hqhair.com and I think it ships throughout Europe (HQ is UK-based).  Here's a link to it...

Xen-Tan : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Xen-Tan_

 
thank you so much! I will look into this product


----------



## Bedhead1988 (Jan 18, 2009)

type he-shi tan into google. i swear by this stuff!!!! amazin!!!! if ur going to purchase it make sure u buy the mitt too.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 20, 2009)

Definitely Sunlabs.  I'm Mexican and have tried tons of self tanners, this is the only one that makes me super dark in one application.

I buy from Sunless tanning lotions and self tanning products.  I usually get the large bottle b/c its a great deal.  Beware, you must use gloves to apply this!!  Its that dark!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 20, 2009)

Tanwise is online at sallybeauty.com or in stores if you have a sallys near you


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 22, 2009)

I've recently had Fake Bake treatments done at salons and the colour has always come out lovely (it's not orange and has this lovely honey/brown oliveness to it), no streaks - has a cosmetic indicator guide so you know where you've applied and dries really fast too! I know Fake Bake make a product (Extreme Tanning Gel) that gives especially dark results for those experienced self tanners who want that extra intense boost.

Might be worth looking into maybe.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 22, 2009)

There's a rumor that Xen-Tan is repackaged SUN laboratories but I don't know for sure. Just thought I'd put that out there, so if you're deciding between the two I'd just pick the cheaper one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LatinaRose, I'm Mexican as well and was hoping you could answer a few questions about Sunlab's tanner. First, are you wearing it in your avatar? If so then I'm already sold haha! Second, how many applications do you use? Also, how many times a week do you reapply? And lastly do you find that the color looks natural for olive undertones (assuming you have olive undertones as well as I do)? I'd appreciate any info you could give me


----------



## LoveMU (Jan 27, 2009)

I like the Clarins gel self tanner for face and body, it gives a beautiful natural color that lasts better than others I have tried


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_There's a rumor that Xen-Tan is repackaged SUN laboratories but I don't know for sure. Just thought I'd put that out there, so if you're deciding between the two I'd just pick the cheaper one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LatinaRose, I'm Mexican as well and was hoping you could answer a few questions about Sunlab's tanner. First, are you wearing it in your avatar? If so then I'm already sold haha! Second, how many applications do you use? Also, how many times a week do you reapply? And lastly do you find that the color looks natural for olive undertones (assuming you have olive undertones as well as I do)? I'd appreciate any info you could give me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't think I was wearing it my av b/c that was taken in Vegas in summertime, so I was tanning by the pool a lot.  But it does get me that dark!  I do 1 application of color, 2 if I'm really obsessed about being super dark.  I only do one application a week, sometimes that 1 app consists of 2 in the same day.  But it does last all week. If I start to feel like its fading, I mix it with lotion in my hand, then apply like the Jergens stuff to help extend it to the next week.

It is the most naturally looking for olive skin that I have ever found.  Definitely get the Level 4 if you are Mexican.  They are kinda confusing b/c Ultra Dark is level 3 and you would think that is level 4.  In the link I posted, you can search by level so you don't get confused.  

The big bottle of lotion is the best value.  They sell a bottle half the size at Ulta for the same price!  So definitely shop online.


----------



## aleksis210 (Jan 30, 2009)

St. Tropez and tan towels work great for me, but those are the only two products I've tried so I am in no way a self-tanning afficionado...


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Apr 18, 2009)

Im latina and already quite 'dark' but I have found that self tanners are all crap tbh, I think just go on a tanning bed, i went on one about 5 times for 8 mins each time and I went from a NC41/42 ( natural colour) to an NW40 and for all those who know NW40 is pretty dark lol, just go to a tanning bed, and PLEASE dont anyone lecture me about skin cancer


----------

